# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Ura e Hoxhës, Gomsiqe,Pukë

## GezimKopani

Kohe me pare rrethi i Pukes pershkrohej nga nje rruge shume e njohur e cila quhej "Rruga e Gjakoves" po ashtu njihet edhe me emrat "Rruga e Madhe".  Thuhet se kjo rruge eshte quajtur edhe si "Rruga e Karvaneve" qe kalonte ne: Shkoder - Puke - Kukes - Prizren. 


Rruga qe kalonte ne teritorin e Pukes ishte e njohur jo vetem nga banoret vendas por edhe nga tregtaret shqiptare,kosovar dhe jo vetem.
Nga nje here kjo rruge (Rruga e Gjakoves ose Rruga e Karvaneve) eshte njohur edhe si rruga "Rruga e Madhe". Piken kryesore per pushim ne rrethin e Pukes mesohet ta ket qene ne fshatin Kabash te Pukes. Me vone kjo rruge perdori edhe nje kalim tjeter qe ishte ajo nga Puka.

Rruga kryesisht pershkruhesh nga tregetar Kosovar dhe Shqiptare. 
Kur qyteti i Shkodres ishte kryeqytet i Shqiperise rruga perjetoi pikun e saj.

Ne ate kohe fshati Kabashit mesohet te ket pas shume shtepi. Sipas te dhenave popullore tregohet se: "...aq shume shtepi kishte fshati Kabash saqe: "macet kalonin nga çatia ne çati". 
Kalimi i Rruges se Madhe pra te Karvaneve tregtar beri qe ne fshatin Kabash te lulezonte tregetia.
Madje organizoheshin "Panaire" tregtie siç ishte "Dita e Enve".

Perveç tregtareve ne kete rruge kalonin udheheqes, ushtar e klerik. Sipas te dhenave popullore mesohet se kishte qene nje Hoxhe (imam) nga qyteti i Shkodres i cili kryente sherbime fetare ne xhamin e fshatit Qerret te Pukes. Ky hoxhe e bente çdo jave kete rruge, sidomos ne diten e Xhuma ku kryente faljen e namazit te xhumas ne xhamin e fshatit Qerretit. Veshtirsia e kalimit te proit te Gomsiqes beri qe ky imam te ndertonte nje ure madheshtore ne Gomsiqe si dhurate per banoret dhe kalimtaret. (Kjo ure u ndertua edhe perkrahur nga udheheqesin e asaj kohe,pra zyrtaret Osman).

Nga vepra e madhe qe beri Hoxha, banoret i vendosen emrin "Ura e Hoxhes" Gomsiqe (1825).
Sipas nje te dhene tjeter popullore thuhet se "Ura e Hoxhes" ishte ndertuar si dhurate nga nje imam Kosovar. Kjo ure ka qene aq e njohur, saqe ne kohen e Ahmet Zogut ka qen e vondosur ne monedhen e asaj kohe.
Ura e Hoxhes lidhte Shqiperin me Kosoven. Rruga kalonte nga Prizreni-Korisht-Kukes-Kabash-Drin-Shkoder. 
Pergjate kesaj rruge mesohet qe ka pas shume hane si: Hani i Kabashit, Qerretit, Pukes (Sipas te dhenave aty ku sot ne Puke ndalojne fugonat e Fush-arrezit te kete pasur disa Hane).
Ndersa ne Koder Hani mesohet te kete pasur disa Hane por me krysori ishte Hani i Xhamise se  Koder Hanit (ne Koder Hani pervec Xhamise, Kajmekamit, dhomes se Imamit mesohet te kete pasur edhe dyqane, konak hane etj)
Pas hanit te Xhamise se Koder Hanit vinte  Hani i Laçit (ku Laçajt e Pukes  ken qene edhe Kajmekam).
Hani i Laçit ka qene tek vendi ku sot ndodhet "avollia" hyrse e shtepise se Hasan Laçit.
Mesohet se disa hane te kete pasur edhe fshati Kabash te cilet ishin te vendosur ne qender te fshatit. Sipas te dhenave popullore ne Kabash ka pas mbi 5 hane, me i njohur ishte "Hani i Hoxhes" afer Xhamise se fshatit Kabash.

Te dhena mbi "Ura e Hoxhes" Gomsiqe,Puke

Ura e Hoxhes ishte 36 metra e gjate dhe 3 metra e gjere. Ura perbehej nga harku kryesor me hapsire 14 metra, nje hark me i vogel me dy dritare dhe anash harku kryesor. (Valter Shtylla "Monumentet" 1/1983 fq.20-21)

Pergatiti:
Gezim Kopani

Fotografia: Ne fotografi shikohet Ura e Hoxhes qe ka qene ne Gomsiqe te Pukes. Ky informacion publikohet per here te pare ne internet. Kjo ure ka qen vendosur edhe ne lekun e kohes se qeverise se Ahmet Zogut
Puke 05.12.2014

----------


## drague

Eshte haram interneti o hoxhe

----------

